# Great New Resource on Apologetics



## greenbaggins (Sep 9, 2009)

I wonder that no one thought of this idea sooner. Edgar and Oliphint (the two WTS professors of apologetics) have collaborated to create an original source work that collects most of the important documents on apologetics. I understand that it is not complete works, but selections. Still, this should be a very interesting resource. What say you?


----------



## MW (Sep 9, 2009)

That sounds like it would be quite a difficult task, as apologetical works are often accumulative.


----------

